# Rothe Motorsport TT RS 700 hp.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

xxxxx


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> xxxxx


what is this


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

post a link Hans


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> post a link Hans












https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=618861544809760&set=vb.125407057488547&type=2&theater


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=618861544809760&set=vb.125407057488547&type=2&theater



thanks


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

looks like it will be at the tuner GP at the Hockenheimring then this weekend.
Will have to make sure I have a good look at it then


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Here some engine pics.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


>


more?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

apparently there are videos


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

There are. It's fast.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cipsony said:


> There are. It's fast.


That is a under statement.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> apparently there are videos



They will be here in due time. :laugh:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rothe-Motorsport/125407057488547


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> They will be here in due time. :laugh:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rothe-Motorsport/125407057488547


i thought you didnt do facebook


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> i thought you didnt do facebook


I'm not, Rothe Motorsport do.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Jaybyme: What is the speed of the DSG car in 3rd gear at 7000 rpm?


----------



## turbo_sandwich (Aug 20, 2011)

This is nasty. I wonder which fuel pump they're running (if I missed it somewhere in this post).


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

in my car it will be 147 km/h

I would of thought with 700ps the car would hit higher speeds around HHR.
192 km/h, and 240 km/h seem a bit slow for that amount of power


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

jaybyme said:


> in my car it will be 147 km/h
> 
> I would of thought with 700ps the car would hit higher speeds around HHR.
> 192 km/h, and 240 km/h seem a bit slow for that amount of power


Just a simple first practice time of 1.14.90 min.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

apparently its laggy


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Thats a nice and powerful TT RS


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

R5T said:


> Just a simple first practice time of 1.14.90 min.


so just 0.6 secs slower than the standard car with road tyres, nearly 5 secs slower than Oettingers 470ps car ?
That can't be right.
To compare top speed achieved past the start/Finish line.
An Audi R8 V10+ hits 205 km/h with far more weight and less power.
A standard TTRS 187 km/h

Hopefully there will be more information on their car soon then.


----------



## turbo_sandwich (Aug 20, 2011)

Power doesn't always mean fast times on the track


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess the car is still under development. The engine pushes hard and I have no doubt about it.
Problem is that the DSG clutch is slipping + they need to increase the rev limit over 7000.
As far as I know the DSG upgrades are made in Germany and Poland so that should not be too difficult.

IMHO, the current power of the engine is more than enough as it's spinning those tires in the first 2 gears way too easy. I would actually consider adding a torque limiter in the first 2 gears.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

cipsony said:


> I guess the car is still under development. The engine pushes hard and I have no doubt about it.
> Problem is that the DSG clutch is slipping + they need to increase the rev limit over 7000.
> As far as I know the DSG upgrades are made in Germany and Poland so that should not be too difficult.
> 
> IMHO, the current power of the engine is more than enough as it's spinning those tires in the first 2 gears way too easy. I would actually consider adding a torque limiter in the first 2 gears.


when are you buying yours?


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> when are you buying yours?


Buy what?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

cipsony said:


> Buy what?


rothe turbokit


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This turbo manifold is complete new territory for Rothe Motorsport, they always have developed and used cast manifolds.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> rothe turbokit


Never 

I really like how the car goes right now. The response is instant, it has no hesitation it pulls high in the revs and it's fun to drive on any kind of road + it pulls similar to a gtr stage 2 but I have a better engine response --> good enough for a 2.5L engine IMHO


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cipsony said:


> Never
> 
> I really like how the car goes right now. The response is instant, it has no hesitation it pulls high in the revs and it's fun to drive on any kind of road + it pulls similar to a gtr stage 2 but I have a better engine response --> good enough for a 2.5L engine IMHO


What power are you running. ?


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

R5T said:


> What power are you running. ?


I don't want to start another "debate"


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cipsony said:


> I don't want to start another "debate"


I don't want to start a debate, just courious.
Don't need numbers, just are you running OEM or more. ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> apparently its laggy


Every big turbo is laggy, or with other words, if it is not @ full boost under 2000 rpm it's laggy IMHO.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

R5T said:


> I don't want to start a debate, just courious.
> Don't need numbers, just are you running OEM or more. ?


Loba hybrid + revo stage 3 + ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cipsony said:


> Loba hybrid + revo stage 3 + ...


Ok. semi OEM.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Every big turbo is laggy, or with other words, if it is not @ full boost under 2000 rpm it's laggy IMHO.



some just alot more laggy than others.

Rothe and APR car are at tuner GP. Very interesting so far


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

the rothe car isnt performing like a 700hp car going by the tuner gp action.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> the rothe car isnt performing like a 700hp car going by the tuner gp action.


Nope, time of 1.14.90 min is not that good, putting it mildly. 
If it has 700 hp it should be at leased 5-6 sec faster to start with.

Buth on the otherhand getting it on the ground is a different story.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Nope, time of 1.14.90 min is not that good, putting it mildly.
> If it has 700 hp it should be at leased 5-6 sec faster to start with.



its doin 1.09 min laps on direzza 03g track tyres, but then so is the 600hp APR car.

Something tells me the rothe car isnt 700hp.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anyone have the times of both cars? A link or something?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> its doin 1.09 min laps on direzza 03g track tyres, but then so is the 600hp APR car.
> 
> Something tells me the rothe car isnt 700hp.


1.09 min is 5 sec faster then the first time they put down.
I expect another 5 sec tomorrow.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm just leaving for Hockenheim,so it will be interesting to see what happens today,and have a good look at the cars.
Power won't be everything today,weight savings and a good setup will be very important.
That's without the driver,lol.
If it's wet,then it will be very interesting.
APR.Rothe versus Oettinger.should be good.
starting list.
http://www.sportauto.de/motorsport/2127009/Starterliste_Tuner_FINAL_Starternummern.pdf

Is the APR running the latest stage 3 kit that will be released ,or a special/test version ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The Oettinger TT RS was the benchmark last year.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

The oettinger car left the track on the back of a truck yesterday.

The APR TTRS has won it's class


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Poverty said:


> The oettinger car left the track on the back of a truck yesterday.


A common fate suffered by nearly every stage 3 car...until you've broken all that can be broken and have a rebuilt car!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> A common fate suffered by nearly every stage 3 car...until you've broken all that can be broken and have a rebuilt car!


The oettinger is OEM hybrid turbo not stage 3 afaik.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> The oettinger car left the track on the back of a truck yesterday.


Was it in the new tiger colors.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> The oettinger is OEM hybrid turbo not stage 3 afaik.


Last year it had 470 hp and did a time of 1:09:60 min, this year it had 500+ hp.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Last year it had 470 hp and did a time of 1:09:60 min, this year it had 500+ hp.


Not sure on the combo but the oettinger car must have been repaired as it ran today in the non street legal class where it came third in class.

Rothe came second in its class in the non street legal class.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

So in the end the Rothe TT RS was faster.

Rothe (rumors about 700hp) --> 1.10.14s
APR (claimed 600hp) --> 1.10.47s
Oettinger (rumors about 500hp) --> 1.10.99s


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

cipsony said:


> So in the end the Rothe TT RS was faster.
> 
> Rothe (rumors about 700hp) --> 1.10.14s
> APR (claimed 600hp) --> 1.10.47s
> Oettinger (rumors about 500hp) --> 1.10.99s


Rothe and oettinger not street legal class though. So lighter, no cats, slick tyres.

Rothe say their car is running gtx3076r


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> Not sure on the combo but the oettinger car must have been repaired as it ran today in the non street legal class where it came third in class.
> 
> Rothe came second in its class in the non street legal class.


Oettinger's time is 1.3 sec slower then last year, was it raining. ???


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Oettinger's time is 1.3 sec slower then last year, was it raining. ???


Everyone was slower today than in practice yesterday


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cipsony said:


> So in the end the Rothe TT RS was faster.
> 
> Rothe (rumors about 700hp) --> 1.10.14s
> APR (claimed 600hp) --> 1.10.47s
> Oettinger (rumors about 500hp) --> 1.10.99s


Dissapointing time from all of them.

700 hp should be good for a 1.06 or 1.07 time.
600 hp should be in 1.07 or 1.08 time
500 hp is good for a 1.09 time.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes not convinced about power levels and benefits per pound ?
Maybe out on the Autobahns big power,big turbos work, so after talking to Wolf jnr I would definitely try the stage 3 kit in a road car.
Problem is, from which company ??
As always with tuning,the best companies give a good service and get the best from the car,so it will be down to price and who ever gives the best service, and nearby.
For me, it looks like a trip to MK in the UK is the best option,it's just a matter of whether a stage 3 kit and Stronic are the perfect match ?
Over to you APR ?
Another option ?.
If I was after a fast,fun track car,I'd stick to a Lotus Exige with 360 ps .
Now if I could fit in one, and use a tuned V6 3.0 A5 coupe as a daily car it could be the perfect solution,but rather expensive.
Cost wise, it looks like the TT RS with 420 ps is still the perfect car for both situations
The problem is.we always want more ?.
Drive a 420+ ps car for a few weeks,and you want a 600ps car.
I never meet cars on the autobahn to race now,what would I do if the car was much faster,apart from buying new underwear ?
I wonder where it stops ?
Great day at the tuner GP yesterday.Great to see APR/ Wolf ,Oetinger,Rothe put so much effort into VAG products,
I was hoping to see Keith or Evan from the UK there,but just saw a couple of lads from the US I didn't recognize working hard,so didn't interrupt.
Did see the Golf R there from the UK,which Keith let me drive the last time I was at APR UK,so that was cool.
On another note.
What intake temps did the car get yesterday?
I'm still not convinced about the sealed air intake that your using,plus your not using the option of opening the air flow to the engine bay from the left hand lower air duct ?
Have you plans to do so,as I will open it up,the next time I strip the car down.
You should have loads of interesting logs from testing over the weekend,so it would be interesting to see intake temps of the car with Stage 3,Wagner IC and the sealed intake ?
Anyway great day out,and even though the weather did play apart in track times,it still didn't spoil the day.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

The trouble with the TTRS is understeer, suppose power will only do so much. Raeder Motorsport say power bumps in their tts car didn't find much time. Round the ring for them, and that chassis mods made the biggest difference.

Lets wait and see what jonny does around before how fast in his car, considering we already have a Loba hybrid benchmark from him.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Understeer is not so much a TT RS problem, Understeer is a Haldex Problem with the front bias layout it has.
combine the same engines with real quattro and you have a much faster car.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Understeer is not so much a TT RS problem, Understeer is a Haldex Problem with the front bias layout it has.
> combine the same engines with real quattro and you have a much faster car.


Combine the engine with real quattro will mean a longitudinal mounted engine which wouldn't fit, or sit wayyyyyy over the front axle


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> Combine the engine with real quattro will mean a longitudinal mounted engine which wouldn't fit, or sit wayyyyyy over the front axle


Im not talking Longitudinal, i'm talking a better 4WD system with a rear bias 60-40 or so.
But apparently Haldex is the best you can have with a transverse engine layout, and that is not much being 90% of the time a FWD system.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Im not talking Longitudinal, i'm talking a better 4WD system with a rear bias 60-40 or so.
> But apparently Haldex is the best you can have with a transverse engine layout, and that is not much being 90% of the time a FWD system.


You said real quattro, real quattro can only be longitudinal.

Only other thing they could do is run 2 propshafts, one to the rear and then another one back to the front with clutch engagement


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> You said real quattro, real quattro can only be longitudinal.
> 
> Only other thing they could do is run 2 propshafts, one to the rear and then another one back to the front with clutch engagement


Most power can only be transfered in the same diriction as the crankshaft.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Leaving the pit with the Oettinger TT RS in front.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Apparently the Rothe motorsport TT RS had a sparkplug problem and was only running on 4 cylinders (± 560 hp) during the Tuner GP.

http://www.sportauto.de/motorsport/3007950/TunerGP_Gruppe_2.pdf


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Mmmmm they told APR the car was running perfectly.

Only running on 4 cylinders is not something that you would miss!

If it is true, wonder if the spark plug tip broke off.

That link you posted was from one of the practice sessions btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

R5T said:


> Dissapointing time from all of them.
> 
> 700 hp should be good for a 1.06 or 1.07 time.
> 600 hp should be in 1.07 or 1.08 time
> 500 hp is good for a 1.09 time.


I for one would be happy with any of them


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> Mmmmm they told APR the car was running perfectly.
> 
> Only running on 4 cylinders is not something that you would miss!
> 
> ...


The story is that one of the cylinders eat the spark plug. engine need a rebuild.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

the MTM R8 showed 1:06 times where possible,not sure but I suspect that would of had about 600 ps.
Pov why do you think the time sheet was from the practice, as far as I know they are the final results from Saturday,plus I saw no cars running slicks ?
Times where a bit slower than previously,as the weather was nice for the early groups,but got worse for group 4,5,6,even though that's when the R8 showed everyone up.
There was also a very unlucky Corvette that caught fire early on,I'll post more pictures when I have time during the week,


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Actually I think you re right re: times list my mistake.

Any pics of the r8?


This was the times list for the average laptimes for the Saturday "race".
The ones highlighted in yellow are in the same class, and obviously the ones not shaded are in the same class.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Here.


Some of the Lotus




no gear stick.

unlucky Corvette.


And a Golf that I seem to remember from the UK.


Wolf/APR


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

No wonder that r8 was so quick it's a proper r8 GT Lms racecar!


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

to be honest I never went over and looked at it,was just standing on the pit lane wall just in front.
Not sure why it had a number plate on it ??
Video here of the last run when all classes are on track ( notice the sprinter van,lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MsNy1Y8274


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Rothe TT RS video.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=646545088708072&set=vb.125407057488547&type=2&theater


----------



## Cersey (Jan 1, 2013)

R5T said:


> Rothe TT RS video.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=646545088708072&set=vb.125407057488547&type=2&theater


I teared up a bit when I watched that video, cant wait to have a similar setup on my car. :banghead:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking good.I take it that it will be at the Tuner GP in HHR next month


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

If you want we can meet, too! 

I am living in Frankfurt, not far away from HHR!

I can show you my 100% street-legal VAG with real 740 HP


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi TT RS GTX35 realtime Mapping.*

https://www.youtube.com/embed/xYjlL8JikJA


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Playing with Corvette's.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/5-m1VugSY_I


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi TTRS GTX35 Realtime Mapping MTR Performance Rothe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVWFIx8BTt8


----------



## mrvr6turbo1 (Feb 22, 2006)

What exhaust does this car have?


----------

